# Super Secret new feature testing! - guinea pigs needed!



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so its not super secret, but it is not quite ready for public view yet without some intensive testing to work out all the kinks!

So I need a few of you TUGGERs to volunteer up to put a new feature through its paces.

Its not a difficult challenge, nor does it require any extra effort on your part...just browsing a certain website and testing out new features to provide feedback so we can make it better for all tuggers!

If you are interested, shoot me an email at tug@tug2.net and I will reply with the information for you to play around with!

TIA

-B


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2008)

and of course as an added benefit...you get to brag about using all the new nifty features and doodads of the tug member only section before anyone else =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a list of a few things these users are testing =)

1. New look of the Ratings/Reviews pages, with new functionality including:

- New Tab on each page for all classified ads
- New Tab on each page for sales/rental history prices


2. new look of the ratings/reviews homepage...making searching and finding resorts much easier.

3. completion of phase 2 of the TUG exchange program, allowing for matching of your exchanges with someone elses exchanges..and notification via email when matches are posted!

4. Resort Watch list - will allow you to add individual resorts to your "Watch list" that will quickly identify new ads and reviews posted for that resort and notify you when new ones are posted!

5. TUG Preferences -  This currently will include more notification options available to you via email about new TUG ads, new tug reviews, and special TUG announcements.  

Sample page showing the new layout for those of you interested!

http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/TabReso...sortGUID=b1cba43a-8f81-4160-97c7-5fd16d449d59


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Brian

I work full time but view TUG everyday so I volunteer if this fits what you need.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 8, 2008)

I would normally volunteer, but will be on vacation next week. I'll have my laptop, but may be busier than normal. If your timeframe is not too tight, I can also help out.

Sheila


----------



## mas (Oct 10, 2008)

Brian:

The new tabs and the amount of info along with the new format is awesome.  Cudos to all involved in making this happen.


----------

